# Αγάπη, αλτρουϊσμός και ο εγκέφαλος



## Ambrose (Feb 18, 2009)

Ορμώμενος από αυτό, ένα-δυο αρθράκια για τη σχέση που μπορεί να υπάρχει μεταξύ αλτρουϊσμού, αγάπης και του νευρικού συστήματος:

"...our culture tends to associate happiness with getting something. Why should we humans be programmed to respond so positively to giving?

While evolution may have primed us to feel good from giving, it may not be the only reason helping others makes us feel better. Since depression, anxiety, and stress involve a high degree of focus on the self, focusing on the needs of others literally helps shift our thinking.

“When you’re experiencing compassion, benevolence, and kindness, they push aside the negative emotions,” says Post. “One of the best ways to overcome stress is to do something to help someone else.”

Κι εδώ, η έρευνα του Heartmath για την αγάπη, τα θετικά συναισθήματα, τη μεταβλητότητα του καρδιακού ρυθμού (HRV) και πώς μπορεί να προλάβει καρδιακά επεισόδια κλπ.

http://www.heartmath.com.au/company/proom/articles/HPC_Article.pdf


----------

